# My recreation of old top link "handle"....



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

I read somewhere, probably here, that some older tractor manufacturer had a top link with a loop style handle to adjust the top link. Made this up as a proof of concept. I can adjust from my seat.
























Worked so well, I powder coated it and left it on.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's interesting! Can't say I ever saw anything like that before. Looks like it would keep your toes safe adjusting the implement from the seat.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Good job. I have one of the simular(old production) top links somewhere. Most of what you buy today just has the pot metal pin through it. Which eventually gets bent and/or just falls out. Yours looks like it's built to last. B.


----------



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

nice work


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Very interesting......Nice job....


----------

